# I wonder...



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Drawing from SD & starjj's threads... if things go way downhill, could any of you see yourselves perhaps joining forces?? with a few others to operate a place as a "put together" household? This in order to maintain things with as much creature comfort as may be. Or even just to keep food, a roof and some sorta clothing together. Curiosity...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I 100% can see it. No other way to survive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

If nobody needs you when things seem safe, you really need to examine their motivation for needing you when things seem unsafe. Especially if they want to bring their own family, who is as unprepared as they are, into your comfort zone.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

zong said:


> If nobody needs you when things seem safe, you really need to examine their motivation for needing you when things seem unsafe. Especially if they want to bring their own family, who is as unprepared as they are, into your comfort zone.


True, but at some point survival will trump fear.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I was mainly thinkin' people withOUT families... kinda figure the others will have to make do best THEY can.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

There are possibilities, but slim? Trusting another group/family/whtever duriing a time of crisis would be a huge factor. I've got less than ahandful of close friends I feel I could absolutely trust.

If it came to survival for me and mine, there would be an emphasis on booby traps of whatever type? I don't want to see those times happen! People seem to have a fantasy about it. It's gonna be crude and ugly in ways we cannot imagine!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree 100% Joe. The last thing one will be worried about is toilet paper and feminine hygiene products. The safest place would probably be a stump hole somewhere, and lots of booby traps.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I can see it BUT too many others don't it seems. I think too many are too use to being private and by themselves. Personally I would love it from the financial aspect and helping with the things I feel are too much for me alone.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not going to tolerate booby traps and all that crazy. My attitude is take it and ram it up your donkey. I will not lose my humanity.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

arcticow said:


> I was mainly thinkin' people withOUT families... kinda figure the others will have to make do best THEY can.


Like the sexy young vice-president of marketing in "One Second After". 

If what I expect comes to pass, life will be "Horrific".


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

The concept of trapping boobies has some value.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> I'm not going to tolerate booby traps and all that crazy. My attitude is take it and ram it up your donkey. I will not lose my humanity.


Sounds great....now. You might sing a different song later.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

In a bad scenario you wouldn't tolerate whatever protection you needed, DM? So, I could come take food from you and yours? I don't think so!

How are you gonna manage to protect yourself to the utmost? I would want every means i could come up with.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Sounds great....now. You might sing a different song later.


I didn't say I wouldn't have my every day normal shoot you if you come in the house uninvited hat on lol.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Some of us singles are pretty set in our way's,,, yes,, it would be more conveniant to have some help around..
Thats why God said to Adam,, I give you a help mate.. Meaning,,equally helping each other,,,
BTW,, do you know what Adam said when He first presented Eve to Him?






YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAWWWWW
She must a been purty..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't see "humanity" surviving in that type of situation. That's why I never want to see it! You better be prepared to kill, maim, injure, take out any threat faced with, if you want you and yours to survive.

It's not a picture I want to paint!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess when I read the OP the first thing that popped into my mind was NOT a die-hard, take turns on guard duty sort of existence. Hmmm. If that's the case...I'd rather be with my guns and dogs and maybe one person other than family. Okay two people other than family. Okay I guess the kid's boyfriend would be okay too.

I could see myself "joining" forces with a few other people...but they are people I already know and have lived with for short periods or known for most of my life...so maybe that doesn't count in this scenario. We all would be able to get along and work well together.

Actually I really like the idea of teaming up with people especially in the sense that everyone has their own talent or enjoyment when it comes to things. It seems to be ego's that get people all up in arms...I would reckon that if my friends and I needed to team up on a homestead/household...that it would probably go rather well as long as it is necessary for all of us. Most of them are team players and can wrap their head around the good of the all. Of course I could be totally wrong and have to run them off with the wingmaster....never know. Anything could happen.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i dont know so much about that Vicker. they're going to have to drag my tp from my cold dead hands.

i dont know who i would hook up with really. my neighbor that i was really close to in the country has died. my family is many miles away and most aren't well. i dont know anyone well enough in the city. my friend that i'm gradually fazeing out is an alcoholic which is not something i need. i guess i'm on my own the way i've been for years. ~Georgia.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have thought quite a bit about the idea of "joining forces" with 1, 2 or 3 other singles.....I have not been able to figure out how to balance out the privacy vs. 'shared time,' how to decide on who is responsible for what, what do you do when one member is not 'working out?'.............and what if someone wants to bring other family members????.....I don't think so......


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> I guess when I read the OP the first thing that popped into my mind was NOT a die-hard, take turns on guard duty sort of existence.
> 
> Anything could happen.


you know we could rule the world together:trollface


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

When and if that worst case scenario arrives, I think the "humanity" of people won't be the first thing to go. If, because of all the hype you go about isolating yourself from all your neighbors right off the bat, it will more than likely be you missing out on what support there is. That movie "The Road" is something I don't think will happen at all. 

If it gets really bad I'll probably just slide away into the backwoods and hunker down with mother nature until she calls me home. I ain't skeered.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope I dont see it happening. By the time I got too old to be doing the farming and gardening. Whoever I might have would have long since been too old for it. So, I imagine, when I get at that age, Ill just move into a retirement center, and stay in my cube till im gone, If I cant stay at home and live out my days alone.
Cause, for sure, theryl come a day for each of us that we cant provide for ourselves. AND that day might come much sooner in an hostile envirenment than in a peaceful one.

And that (Theyll have to pry my plaster blaster from my cold dead hands) snits dont bother the ones makeing your hands cold. Theyll likely have MUCH better weapons than we have anyway, and might not even bother to take it


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know that's exactly what one of my GGfathers did. slid away into the backwoods but that was when there was plenty of woods to get lost in and he knew it was his time to go. he was never heard from again. ~Georgia.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

you might want to read Tom Sherry's "Deep Winter" series and see how they get through the first of a disaster and grow a community. Even to using the bathroom, and having to get rid of those that want to just take things.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I would prefer to join forces with a partner before SHTF, but I don't see that happening any time soon.

It would be nice to have connected properties with someone that you could trust. That way you could maintain things how you wanted and still have someone to watch your back.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I never hear anyone say they will join the ranks of the new society. Everyone assumes it will be regimented labor camps ruled by government an milatry or beyond the thunder dome. The governments not completely stupid they know they need people to survive. I for one belive that before here becomes thunder dome all other nations will need to fend for them selves. Gov on a monumental scale will be scaled back an previous failed polices programs etc will be tossed aside an reworked. The nation will be ruled by private sector an govt given them access to turn nation around at blinding speed which will be abused by some the monopolies will be disbanded after said time n life has restored. Social programs will be as they should people working for hand outs not being given to blindly. Farming will be the dominate career an private sector will be supplying any an all help to supply nessary resources needed to make that happen. Times would be tough. Roaming bands of idiots will be extermanted with extreme prejudice as to not disrupt agriculture. People would return to depression area values n mind set. As far as making a pact with anyone prolly not really I can't find decent workers now prolly just family. An enjoy watching people not get hand outs an having free to me labor working the fields an enjoy the free fuel etc to fuel machines to run n wrk to improve land for agriculture an be a part of rebuilding society to next phase of the circle. Time n time agin through out history it has shown people will not tolerate being controlled to point of slavery. Govt knows this. I for one will not run out to nowhere only to return to society when good times return that's a coward. I'm going to stand an be a part of rebuilding society to its next great time till it gets bogged down an top heavy agin.So some can say I'm blind to what's going to happen I say it's a coward who runs an hides.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I already caught and warned one neighbor stealing pears from me I'd have them arrested if they did it again in good times lol. Losers with 5 manicured acres and a pool can't grow a fruit tree.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Building a community is an important factor for sure. I have one of my neighbors on board but would be nice to have 1 or 2 more. Something I have thought a lot about lately. 
One Idea I had was to get a couple of people from a sight like this who have the interest but maybe not the money to buy a place. Let them come and work part of the property for themselves and see how it goes. This lifestyle isnt for everyone and for many its a dream that is much sweeter than the reality. In a short time they would either make it or they wouldnt. They would weed themselves out to be honest. If they make it then instantly part of the community. 

I am also so far down an old dirt road that few would venture out here and those that do would not get a friendly welcome. Everyone lives down here because they like their privacy. A strange car gets noticed very quickly. 

A dog is as much booby trap as I would need. 

Based on what I have seen with the recent power outages, I would say peoples humanity will kick in first and foremost. People helping people. I do expect the good in people to be the first thing. In an extended period some will get desperate and do stupid things. That's why we have the means to protect ourselves and that right should never be taken away. If the Gov tries just ask all the politicians to get rid of the secret service and personal body gaurds first. 

I really hope it doesnt get as bad as some of you say but unfortunately I dont see any choice. This obviously is why we need good friends and neighbors and hopefully a good woman.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Think outside the box don't let everyone else scare or form your opinions for u. Look back through history an see the patterns a know they improve disaster breeds inevation an usually improves lifestyles. The reality is that if u are personal injury lawyer mortgage broker a financial advisoror some professin that has no real service or product u are going to have a tough time an forced to wrk to eat. If u have a real skill set u won't go hungry an will be encouraged to help rebuild or rework society.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I think our founding fathers thought outside the box. We just need to adhere to their thoughts!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The second a welfare worker touches a shovel to to rebuild society they're going to get a debilitating splinter that will require a personal injury lawyer.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

those fancy walled gardens in the U.K. wasnt for looks.they were to keep folks out and their kitchen garden safe.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Eexactly lj they didn't say u u n u go hide hear I'll hide there an we will come out after dust settles.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been building my community for 8 years. Fortunately, there are many like-minded folks in Oregon. 

My immediate neighbors include a blacksmith, a bindery professional, a trapper, a sheep rancher, a veterinarian and a dog trainer. Everyone grows a garden and many raise livestock. They all love to barter. Everyone keeps chickens and a timber lot.

We've been talking about hard times coming for a long while. I'm grateful to be among people who view the better way forward as helping one another rather than a zombie slaughter. Not saying we're not prepared to defend our little village, but like doodlemom says, I won't sacrifice my humanity to it. I agree with mav... I think the desperate types will be dispatched in short order -- but not by me, unless directly threatened.

I live alone and I'm fine with that for now. Of course it would be splendid to have a partner, but you can't just manufacture one for the situation. Well, you can... but that's not for me. 

Nevertheless, there are many good friends who know they have a place here if they can make it should things get dire. We'll all manage together, and I'm glad to be able to provide a place of safety and sanctuary for ones I love.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When society fails, it will fail. Its nice to have friends and all, and to believe in the goodness of man, but human nature is ugly. We like to paint a pretty picture of what life used to be like, but there was surely a lot of ugliness. Has anyone ever read Cormack McCarthy's Outer Dark? I don't think that took a lot of imagination. When people are hungry and in want, it (mostly) all goes out the window. I have a couple of good friends that I would trust with my life. I would certainly ban with them, and them with me. The fact remains that it would be an ugly world, and we are SOFT.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Having lived through Hurricane Irene and the weeks of work and clean-up, I am blessed to have seen people at their best. In a worst case scenario, I'm sure human nature being what it is, we would see stories of people at their best and people at their lowest. My family consists of myself and two sons, this could change at any time...family does not have to be blood kin. Instead of seeing more people=more food, etc. I would be thinking, more people=more diversified skills which can only help. Just like with blood kin family, there are some you like and some you don't like so much. I've read so many stories of human survival and humanity during times of horrific crisis that I have great hope for us all.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I was sort of thinking PRE-shtf when I 1st posted... When the sky is already falling is a bit late to consider these things. And as to FBB's concerns,that might be all the more reason to look at an age spread amongst the folks. Probably gonna get back to how things were before SS and the Old Folks Home phenomenon...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> you know we could rule the world together


:teehee:



Raeven said:


> I've been building my community for 8 years. Fortunately, there are many like-minded folks in Oregon.
> 
> My immediate neighbors include a blacksmith, a bindery professional, a trapper, a sheep rancher, a veterinarian and a dog trainer. Everyone grows a garden and many raise livestock. They all love to barter. Everyone keeps chickens and a timber lot.


I like this sort of thing. I think one of the worst things is to know people that know/have things like this and when someone is in need, they won't team up. It's nice when you find people that are not only of like mind and/or lifestyle but are also good people who understand give and take. You know...they pay it forward...help you if you are sick and in return you help them when needed.

It's crazy how many people look at helping another person with something, be it a tree that has fallen on their home or helping get hay in before it rains as something that they are putting out and won't get "paid" for it. Gives me hope to read about your people and experiences with the Raeven....where I was up north people would rather watch you struggle than help. I do hear that is changing in that community though as new younger people have started to move in and the butthead people are starting to go into nursing homes and dying. There is a serious lack of people between mid 20's and mid 40's there. Or the ones that are there keep to themselves. But now I guess they are starting to come back and take over the businesses that their parents or grandparent's have and they are even organizing farmer's markets and getting together on things changing the temperature of the community. I really hope they succeed, the area has so much to offer and the other people there are squandering it and greedy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> It's nice when you find people that are not only of like mind and/or lifestyle but are also good people who understand give and take. You know...they pay it forward...help you if you are sick and in return you help them when needed.


To me, it's priceless. We will all be in need at some point in life. Best to cultivate these relationships when one is comparatively young and healthy -- and long before TSHTF.

Tomorrow a gang of us are going over to weed the yard of a delightful old friend. She is 88 years old, still lives on her own but due to a few recent health setbacks, she needs some help with this task. No biggie. With 8 of us working, we'll have it back in good trim in a couple of hours.

Another young couple in my crowd is pregnant. Mother-to-be is suffering horribly from morning sickness. ("I don't know why they call it morning sickness," she said. I'm sick every minute of every day!") This has placed a huge burden on them. They're currently in the middle of a massive remodel of their home, which they purchased as a fixer-upper. We're organizing a "barn raising" to help put up drywall and do finish work, so they can welcome Baby in good style.

I think this is just a good way to live. Can't tell you how touched I was when my husband died, and I was instantly the recipient of 5 cords of firewood, friends who stayed and looked after me round the clock and an army of folks who came for months after and helped to finish the remodel I had to complete on the house.

I can count on this "community" through thick and thin. And they can count on me.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

arcticow said:


> I was sort of thinking PRE-shtf when I 1st posted... When the sky is already falling is a bit late to consider these things. And as to FBB's concerns,that might be all the more reason to look at an age spread amongst the folks. Probably gonna get back to how things were before SS and the Old Folks Home phenomenon...


I've often thought that I'd like to share a place with 2-3 other women (think Golden Girls) just so that we all could live as cheaply as possible. I could do this. I couldn't go any real distance to join a community of some sorts, (yet) because I have to be able to get to my job. I have to have an income. But then, I'm thinkin' NEAR future with all this. When things get really rough, I dunno. I know good people that I could join up with, and maybe I SHOULD get to talkin' with them NOW. I'm guilty of being a little bit of an ostrich with it all.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

arcticow said:


> Drawing from SD & starjj's threads... if things go way downhill, could any of you see yourselves perhaps joining forces?? with a few others to operate a place as a "put together" household? This in order to maintain things with as much creature comfort as may be. Or even just to keep food, a roof and some sorta clothing together. Curiosity...


Yes, certainly, if you manage to ba a 'have' you will need help to defend against the 'have nots' .
Not to mention sharing work & making sound decisions.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

vicker said:


> When society fails, it will fail. Its nice to have friends and all, and to believe in the goodness of man, but human nature is ugly. We like to paint a pretty picture of what life used to be like, but there was surely a lot of ugliness. Has anyone ever read Cormack McCarthy's Outer Dark? I don't think that took a lot of imagination. When people are hungry and in want, it (mostly) all goes out the window. I have a couple of good friends that I would trust with my life. I would certainly ban with them, and them with me. The fact remains that it would be an ugly world, and we are SOFT.


Amen, and by the way I love McCarthy, and didn't know about that one.
After 'The Road' I was like - hmmm ? Don't know about this guy - that was danned bleak !!
I tried & tried to get my brothers on board w/preps & such, but one argues about everything & only wants to amass guns and the other went to college & got liberalised - too bad, he's a Colonel in our Nat. Guard and very smart - he is at least buying guns & ammo.
As to friends I'd trust - one moved to the Philippines & only calls to gloat about how wonderful his life is there and another is pretty busy w/his alcoholism.
Partners are gonna have to come off the internet maybe - after things get a little more rugged & clearcut - hope the internet can hold out till then.
Even with all the jackals here, this is prolly where I'd begin to look for them - (Surv.& EP).


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

vicker said:


> I agree 100% Joe. The last thing one will be worried about is toilet paper and feminine hygiene products. The safest place would probably be a stump hole somewhere, and lots of booby traps.


Gotta have more than one plan, a secure farm retreat & maybe a stump hole or igloo in the woods as an option.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> I'm not going to tolerate booby traps and all that crazy. My attitude is take it and ram it up your donkey. I will not lose my humanity.


Hear that looters ? An easy mark ?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> I've often thought that I'd like to share a place with 2-3 other women.


Yes, that is all I ask for......:hysterical:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

rickfrosty said:


> Hear that looters ? An easy mark ?


In my opinion, only a fool would underestimate doodle.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> Some of us singles are pretty set in our way's,,, yes,, it would be more conveniant to have some help around..
> Thats why God said to Adam,, I give you a help mate.. Meaning,,equally helping each other,,,
> BTW,, do you know what Adam said when He first presented Eve to Him?
> 
> ...


I heard he said..... woooooo mannnn


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

arcticow said:


> I was mainly thinkin' people withOUT families... kinda figure the others will have to make do best THEY can.


Depends on why they are alone, if it's because they are selfish or they don't know how to get along with others than no. 

If they are kind, knowledgeable, and generous than yes, I would love to bring them into the fold.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I would like to have someone to share our place, help with expenses and bring the farm back into production. Trust is a serious issue.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

rickfrosty said:


> Hear that looters ? An easy mark ?


The easy mark will let you walk right up to the freezer as not to have to drag you all the way there lol. More meat for the shepard bwaaa haaa haaa.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm still not sold on thunder dome concept


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> I'm still not sold on thunder dome concept


I do hope you're right...

As with the Borg, you either join the collective or be eliminated... Many will join but when the collective can no longer pillage to support itself some "thinning" will occur... The collective may survive but the "thinnees" won't be happy... The collective believes in a 90% population reduction as ideal...


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think it would be zombies running a muck or govt police state. People won't stand for it never have in past either. I think there would be some sorta enlightenment after the nuclear hurrinado that shifts the poles into economic collapse. Now u see govt ain't so stupid to realize that they need to eat n they won't want to eat mre like the people who run in hide till its safe to come out after everyone else has dun wrk rebuilding society. Any way they want steak n lobster n booze. They r not going to run to doodlemoms house. Raid her fridge. They are going to send fuel an whatever they need to agriculture to keep them going. An send boats out on water. Now these need to be protected from swarms of zombies running a muck n everyone knows u can't have zombies running amuck so they would be dispatched in short order to unsure that tbone hits there plate. Now farmer he ain't going to be told what to do n how to grow n what etc.. He does it his own way n he will kill those entire fields than to submit to the will. Well he needs the community he's in for that operation to wrk for the most part. So they get protection as well nothing says safety like couple Abrams parked next to the Deere. So zombies know raids on farms. Stuff Ai t going to go over well quickly. So they need to go farther out too do raids secluded cabin in woods with years of preps guns ammo etc... Just hiding from everybody no Abrams parked outside. Just few indaviduals that nobody knows is there. I'm not saying cities are. Better cause they won't they are consumers rationed food water hunger violence etc... Nope I like it right where I am in dairy country. I'm not a farmer but I can make farm land. So I would be more than happy to be a part of bringing mankind into the next golden industrial enlightened age n skip out on being part of dark ages or inqstion or whatever. I have no problem not being remembered or not being a dictator of a few square miles. N I'm sure not going to hide an coware till everyone else has dun the wrk so it's safe to come out. See I didn't realize being American was being in woods hiding till its safe thought was more everyone as a hole an being a nation. I just kinda to be a true American would be to do my part to rebuild the nation not just try to keep my life as close as I can to what it was.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I hear tell the Ukrainians were good farmers too... 

If you can supply your own (or at least most) of your own food life will be easier... A full belly gives you the strength to help others... Easiest way to control people is control the food, when they're hungry they will find the handout wagon and do whatever is required to get the handout...

Those bigwigs eating t-bones don't need all them guys at the handout truck, just the productive ones... Might be in their best interests to let zombies run amok for a little while to do some of the eliminating for them...

Those that can should take take care of their families... That way the handout trucks will have more for the ill-prepared... I hope and pray that our humanity wins out, is why I want to be able to produce more than I need so I can help neighbors too...

But look around and you see that even now while McD's is still serving that some predators are already on the prowl... Evil is on the rise, I know how it all ends... Don't know how much suffering will come between though...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Steak, lobster and booze?die:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

People don't put up with to much evil to long. I agree though it's on rise.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

As long as they're comfortable they're gonna put up with it. By then, it might be to late?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

billooo2 said:


> I have thought quite a bit about the idea of "joining forces" with 1, 2 or 3 other singles.....I have not been able to figure out how to balance out the privacy vs. 'shared time,' how to decide on who is responsible for what, what do you do when one member is not 'working out?'.............and what if someone wants to bring other family members????.....I don't think so......


This is and are the questions that keep popping into my mind as well. I would love to get property with someone or a couple of someones, but we would need to be on the same level with what we wanted to do with said property and have goals.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> I've often thought that I'd like to share a place with 2-3 other women (think Golden Girls) just so that we all could live as cheaply as possible. I could do this. I couldn't go any real distance to join a community of some sorts, (yet) because I have to be able to get to my job. I have to have an income. But then, I'm thinkin' NEAR future with all this. When things get really rough, I dunno. I know good people that I could join up with, and maybe I SHOULD get to talkin' with them NOW. I'm guilty of being a little bit of an ostrich with it all.


I have thought of the same thing, a couple of different women with their own cabins type of living a huge shared garden etc.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yeah they would need there own cabin,addition etc. especially their kitchen . i dont think i'd want another woman in my kitchen for any length of time. dad aways said"there isn't enough room in one kitchen for 2 women " that's why we never had GM from both sides in our home living. although in a shtf type thing i guess i would adjust but not happily. 

yes indeed as ML said some of us are set in our ways. i myself have been taking care of things since i was 20. my husband was travelling and he left everything in my care. then my others were older and i still had full responsibility. it would be difficult. ~Georgia.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, what ever You'all plan for the future, I sure hope you have by this point moved well beyond the talk stage, and are well along the execution stage. The future is HERE.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raeven said:


> To me, it's priceless. We will all be in need at some point in life. Best to cultivate these relationships when one is comparatively young and healthy -- and long before TSHTF.
> 
> Tomorrow a gang of us are going over to weed the yard of a delightful old friend. She is 88 years old, still lives on her own but due to a few recent health setbacks, she needs some help with this task. No biggie. With 8 of us working, we'll have it back in good trim in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


Hey Rae--just wanted to say I've found this sort of community where I lived in Oregon. I loved it, I am so sorry to leave. It is a definate high priority of mine to get back to that sort of place. Although, I will do my best to BE that along the way, wherever I am.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Someone could take over my kitchen any day of the week and I would not complain, more like be a happy camper. I would do muck the barn over the kitchen stuff hands down.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd rather split all expences of rent/mortgage and utilities on ONE place for maximum savings of $$$. It would just have to be a decent sized place, and you'd have to get to know the others pretty well before the move.

It's hard to think of NOT having YOUR own place. Hard to imagine sharing and cooking and cleaning with other women in ONE kitchen. But it can be done. And if things get bad enough, it will become less and less of an issue. 

I actually know a whole bunch of people already living in this way, and it works. 
I have lived with other people many times in my life. From one other person to a whole housefull. Really only had one bad experience, and it wasn't even really all THAT bad.

Really pretty much everyone needs to have the same foundation, that is, everyone is in agreement as to what the most important things are for their group or household. Good communication is crucial! And they should be working toward common goals, and compliment each other with their talents and skills. It gets more complicated the more people you have of course. Things need to be spelled out more. Especially with children in the house. 

I would like to try it again, only this time with older women about my age. Hopefully we could take some of that money we're all saving from living together, and occasionaly do some fun things that we couldn't afford to do on our own, like travel a little....while we can.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> I would do muck the barn over the kitchen stuff hands down.


Me too!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wyld... I am sure you would be an asset to any homesteading operation, irrespective of its configuration! 

Folks in Oregon do seem to subscribe to this lifestyle more than in other parts of the world. I found it very easy to set up such a community here -- far easier than where I used to live in California. There were many terrific, smart people in that area, but they just chose to live with other priorities. Oregon for me is a much better fit.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

tambo said:


> Me too!!


I don't have a problem with cleaning, inside or out... just part of living to me...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't think of SHTF crazy stuff when I read the first post... Mostly like, "Times are hard, and getting harder."

I've always thought something like this would be cool. Whether you shared the house or just the land, pooling resources (knowledge, tools, labor, etc) is so important, as is just being willing to lend a hand and help out where needed. I've poured through IC's online, but most of them are just too "out there" for me. I don't require anyone I live near to have the same eating habits or religious or political beliefs, and they all seem to go down that route. I just need good people around. I've got a lot of knowledge and experience, I just want to put it all to use again (and for the first time, regarding the NEW knowledge I haven't put to use yet).  I don't ask a lot from my neighbors, but if someone needs helping out, I'm there to help. If someone is unsure of something I know a lot about, I'm happy to offer pros and cons and info. 

Raeven's neighborhood sounds fantastic. If I could land in a place like that during my travels, I'd be beyond blessed.

Realistically speaking, I don't know that I'll ever have the money to buy the place of my dreams, so these kind of ideas give me hope for the future.


----------

